# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  ubuntu mac walpaper

## xoger

yet another masterpiece by me



http://www.freewebs.com/gaaa/ubuntu%20mac2.png

this is based on a wall paper made by apple. fell free to use, edit and comment on this wallpaper

----------


## Gutt

Not bad  :Smile:  .

But the logo seems extremely choppy (alaising ?).
Besides that I like it !

----------


## xoger

I've improved it slightly, have another look.

----------


## seancarlgrech

looks wonderful... :Smile: 

though the logo's border is a little pixely :/

----------

